
The US Army successfully flies its hoverbike prototype - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/18/army-flies-hoverbike-prototype/
======
ChuckMcM
Presumably its more reliable than the Boston Robotics walkers in getting out
for re-supply. I'll be interested to see if these things show up on UCAV
decks. It seems that loading up an M249 equivalent on it with a remote
operator station you could deploy flanking suppression fairly quickly in an
amphibious assault.

